# john deere 2020 noise issue



## crawdaddy (Dec 7, 2011)

Greetings everyone, wondering if there are any John Deere 2020 owners in here?
I have a JD 2020 diesel,, with loader,and 2 sets of remotes on rear. The tractor has 2400 hrs on it..and it had an easy life. Ive had it now for 4 yrs, its type is T5RC3, SER# 108349T. I believe it is a 1970 yr model.
Last winter, It started to make an aweful noise,,and my step son (heavy duty equip mechanic) thinks its the release bearing,I dont! Ive heard similar noises like that from hydraulics...like a cavitation noise... Since hydraulics play a part in the tranny etc,,,has anyone had this problem? Also,it occured once this summer,,so my theory of being frozen(water in hyd oil )The oil has been changed 2 yrs ago,new filters etc...and tractor is indoors when not in use usually.
Im trying to avoid breaking it apart id I dont have to...
Any suggestions?


----------

